# Cover for Rolling Cabinet Bases



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Sometimes I have to roll cabinet bases and spray the doors and drawers depending on customer. Does anyone have a favorite cover that provides a nice finish with waterborne coatings like Cabinet Coat, Advance, etc? I’ve been using Purdy 1/4 covers. Thanks!


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

ttd said:


> Sometimes I have to roll cabinet bases and spray the doors and drawers depending on customer. Does anyone have a favorite cover that provides a nice finish with waterborne coatings like Cabinet Coat, Advance, etc? I’ve been using Purdy 1/4 covers. Thanks!


I haven't seen 4" roller covers that are 1/4", but would definitely try them! 
Is Purdy's 1/4 a 4" mini roller? 

I like 3/8" microfiber.
*needs to be "de-fuzzed" before using, or it will shed.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

I have found prodooz ftp 1/4 works best with advance, micofiber puts it on too thin.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Holland said:


> I haven't seen 4" roller covers that are 1/4", but would definitely try them!
> Is Purdy's 1/4 a 4" mini roller?
> 
> I like 3/8" microfiber.
> *needs to be "de-fuzzed" before using, or it will shed.


whizz makes practically all of their fabrics in 1/4" also wooster proodz ftp and wooster mohair work fine


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

cocomonkeynuts said:


> whizz makes practically all of their fabrics in 1/4" also wooster proodz ftp and wooster mohair work fine


Yeah, was just looking into that...
For fine finish it might be nice to have a few 1/4" around. 3/8"mf is my "go-to" for mini rolling doors, trim, and cab. bases, etc... leaves a smooth finish most of the time.

The problem I run into with mohair is that it can be difficult to get into the nooks and crannies, and doesn't hold enough paint.


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

ttd said:


> Sometimes I have to roll cabinet bases and spray the doors and drawers depending on customer. Does anyone have a favorite cover that provides a nice finish with waterborne coatings like Cabinet Coat, Advance, etc? I’ve been using Purdy 1/4 covers. Thanks!


JMO but I've used the 1/2 in. microfiber cover with Cabinet Coat and had it lay down like glass.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Holland said:


> I haven't seen 4" roller covers that are 1/4", but would definitely try them!
> Is Purdy's 1/4 a 4" mini roller?
> 
> I like 3/8" microfiber.
> *needs to be "de-fuzzed" before using, or it will shed.


Yes, it’s a 4 inch x 1/4.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

Holland said:


> I haven't seen 4" roller covers that are 1/4", but would definitely try them!
> Is Purdy's 1/4 a 4" mini roller?
> 
> I like 3/8" microfiber.
> *needs to be "de-fuzzed" before using, or it will shed.


Do you use the purdy 3/8 micro?


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

ttd said:


> Do you use the purdy 3/8 micro?


I use an off-brand that buy in bulk. Purdy is probably better. 
Just need to roll with some tape to de-fuzz any loose fibers before using, but otherwise they are good.


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

Depending on the paint/quality level I use a Arroworthy 3/8" microfiber on trim, or a Wooster "Red Feather" cover. The Red Feather is closer to sprayed and using a foam roller (but better than a foam roller and doesn't spatter as badly) and will work with all paint thicknesses, the Arroworthy microfiber will with some paints that are thin deliver as good/a better finish than the Red Feather or a foam roller, and hold a pretty massive amount of paint. 



 This guy here rolls a whole door in one dip, though it gets thin at the end. It's better to prewet the microfibers covers and spin them out for best results, but some paints are just too thick to not leave a ropey finish, or ambient conditions will affect it (too hot, surface priming or lack of it making paint not level well, etc) so if that happens then it's better to thin it out or use the Red Feather or a foam.

With both covers one technique tip that can help (it matters less if the paint has a long open time to level off...) is basically only rolling when the roller is compressed, or backrolling everything on a roller's compressed stroke vs the fibers being open. Basically always going down. If you go up and the roller's fibers open up again, it leaves a different texture. That's also important why it's ideal to backroll walls this way, but sometimes on the last stroke you do need to flip the roller over near the corners.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

I like the prodooz, and these flock covered foam rollers are good too. I use the 6" version. Its basically a foam roller, but with a 1/8" flock nap on it, so it doesnt leave the bubbles like foam does. 4" Work Tools 34164 Flock Low Density Foam Mini-Roller Cover with Frame | Painting Equipment & Supplies, Paint Rollers, Mini Roller Frame With Cover | Paint Supply


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

Woodco said:


> I like the prodooz, and these flock covered foam rollers are good too. I use the 6" version. Its basically a foam roller, but with a 1/8" flock nap on it, so it doesnt leave the bubbles like foam does. 4" Work Tools 34164 Flock Low Density Foam Mini-Roller Cover with Frame | Painting Equipment & Supplies, Paint Rollers, Mini Roller Frame With Cover | Paint Supply


Thanks I'll be ordering these, if you are using lots of them I can get you a 100pack for cheap


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

celicaxx said:


> This guy here rolls a whole door in one dip, though it gets thin at the end. It's better to prewet the microfibers covers and spin them out for best results, but some paints are just too thick to not leave a ropey finish, or ambient conditions will affect it (too hot, surface priming or lack of it making paint not level well, etc) so if that happens then it's better to thin it out or use the Red Feather or a foam.



Why not pop the doors off the track, takes about 30 seconds...
I'm guessing it was just for demonstration purposes, but eventually he's going to have to get under that top trim w/o getting paint on it, lol!


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

celicaxx said:


> Depending on the paint/quality level I use a Arroworthy 3/8" microfiber on trim, or a Wooster "Red Feather" cover. The Red Feather is closer to sprayed and using a foam roller (but better than a foam roller and doesn't spatter as badly) and will work with all paint thicknesses, the Arroworthy microfiber will with some paints that are thin deliver as good/a better finish than the Red Feather or a foam roller, and hold a pretty massive amount of paint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's got to be squeezing pretty hard on that thing as he goes. Better to reload it. I also can't do that without brushing it out. It's just not in me...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I use these 4”x1/4” all the time. Just finished up an entire smaller cabinet job with them and they look great. Also come in a 6” size as well as 3/8” and 1/2”. I do typically give them a quick hit with a vacuum nozzle or even rinse them out to eliminate any small amount of fuzzies - but it’s never very much.


----------



## Holland (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you also pair them with a gallon grid and an empty cut-bucket? Works great together.
I'm guessing that's what everybody does?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Nah, I’m an old school tray guy.


----------



## cardgunner (Feb 29, 2016)

Had great results with these








Wooster 4-1/2 in. Jumbo-Koter Red Feather Velour Roller (2-Pack) 0RR3110044 - The Home Depot


Wooster Jumbo-Koter Red Feather Roller Covers give a feather-smooth finish. Velour fabric is shed-resistant and does very well on cabinets, doors and smooth metal surfaces. Wooster Jumbo-Koter (Mini Cage)



www.homedepot.com


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Holland said:


> View attachment 111155
> 
> 
> Do you also pair them with a gallon grid and an empty cut-bucket? Works great together.
> I'm guessing that's what everybody does?


I frequently do. But not if I'm also in a tray anyway, although that also depends.


----------



## ttd (Sep 30, 2010)

RH said:


> I use these 4”x1/4” all the time. Just finished up an entire smaller cabinet job with them and they look great. Also come in a 6” size as well as 3/8” and 1/2”. I do typically give them a quick hit with a vacuum nozzle or even rinse them out to eliminate any small amount of fuzzies - but it’s never very much.
> 
> 
> View attachment 111154


Where do you purchase those? Store or online? Thx!


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

Tray FTW.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ttd said:


> Where do you purchase those? Store or online? Thx!


I get mine from one of our regional (northwest) suppliers, Miller Paints. Imagine you can get them online - though I have never looked.


----------



## celicaxx (May 29, 2015)

Joe67 said:


> He's got to be squeezing pretty hard on that thing as he goes. Better to reload it. I also can't do that without brushing it out. It's just not in me...


I think it leaves a better finish than brushing it out, depending on the paint and conditions. If it's a fast dry and thick paint ala Aura, it'll be worse, if you have good conditions and are using something like Advance, probably better to just roll totally like that. 









This is a door I did with no brush out inside the panels using Muralo Ultra high gloss before Muralo went under.  I forget if I thinned it or not, if I thinned it was probably 2-4oz water in it. Door was preprimed MDF. Muralo Ultra was similar to Advance but easier to use, and dried about as hard but was 4 hour recoat. Also covered way way better, had a lot more titanium and was an even brighter white.


----------



## mug (Dec 22, 2010)

Holland said:


> View attachment 111155
> 
> 
> Do you also pair them with a gallon grid and an empty cut-bucket? Works great together.
> I'm guessing that's what everybody does?


Pelican


----------

